# Looking for a Eastern Box Turtle?



## Juan Rivera

Okay, i'm new here and I think this is the forum where I ask this question. (If it's not, please direct me, please!) I've been interested in purchasing a Eastern Box Turtle online. Now, the only place i've ordered anything reptile based online was from Amazon. I've searched through lots of websites looking for the turtle, like: Back Water Reptiles, Reptiles N Critters, LLLReptiles, Arizona Tortoise Compound, and Turtle Sale. I've read reviews on Yelp for them, and wow they aren't good at all! I was wondering if anyone knows any reputable stores/breeders online for me to purchase one from? And maybe tell me what you think of the websites I have visited? Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

LLL and Arizona compound are sponsors here, you might also try tortoise supply dot com


----------



## Juan Rivera

Yvonne G said:


> LLL and Arizona compound are sponsors here, you might also try tortoise supply dot com


Ok, thank you!


----------



## jskahn

Yvonne G said:


> LLL and Arizona compound are sponsors here, you might also try tortoise supply dot com


I would recommend Az Tortoise Compound or Tortoise Supply.


----------



## tortdad

I buy most of my supplies from LLL.


----------



## terryo

You might find something here:
http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=129


----------



## lvstorts

Might try me. I have captive bred (by me) Eastern Box turtles. I sell when they are a year old (not sooner). I have several available now and I'm happy to ship when its warm enough to do it safely. 

Check me out on my web site www.northwesttortoise.com or my Facebook page.

Thanks,
Terese


----------



## elitheturtlemann

lvstorts said:


> Might try me. I have captive bred (by me) Eastern Box turtles. I sell when they are a year old (not sooner). I have several available now and I'm happy to ship when its warm enough to do it safely.
> 
> Check me out on my web site www.northwesttortoise.com or my Facebook page.
> 
> Thanks,
> Terese


Are you stillmselling those turtles


----------

